# Gnome 3

## spy20

Bonjour,

qui a pu installer Gnome 3 sans soucis ?

Et si oui de quelle manière ?

Mise à part ce forum

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-865463-start-0.html

je me sens pas plus rassuré.

Actuellement je tourne sur KDE mais si je souhaite installer Gnome, il me propose pas la version 3.

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

Cordialement,

Spy20

----------

## freezby

Pour ma part j'ai principalement suivi :

http://reinemuth.info/gnome3-unter-gentoo-installieren-20101214.html

Je pense cependant que l'overlay gnome est suffisant.

Puis j'ai réglé les soucis à mesure qu'ils se présentaient. Mais je n'ai pas rencontré de grosses difficultés en dehors de dépendances manquantes.

Par contre si tu veux utiliser les ebuilds live "i.e paquet-9999", les ebuilds ne sont actuellement par correctes. Il est nécessaire de rajouter la variable suivante dans chacune des ebuild concernées :

```
EGIT_REPO_URI=git://git.gnome.org/<paquet>
```

Pour ma part, je n'ai eu des problèmes qu'avec la version live d'empathy, mais l'origine serait plus telepathy (je peux plus ajouter de comptes jabber, il refuse de mémoriser mon mot de passe) ...

----------

## spy20

D'accord merci

Je vais tenter, on va rester optimiste  :Wink: 

----------

## razer

Imho, le plus gros problème avec gnome 3 n'est pas de l'installer, mais de l'utiliser...

D'après ce que j'ai cru comprendre, l'ajout en demasqué dans l'arbre officiel ne se fera qu'à l'arrivée de gnome 3.2

Pour moi, çà tombe bien, étant donné que je ne suis pas spécialement pressé de transformer mon bureau en écran tactile de téléphone

----------

## freezby

Il est tout a fait utilisable. J'ai pas de gros bug notable.

Après l'interface est question de gout. Il y a du bon et du mauvais. Mais il est sur qu'il y a encore certaines choses à implémenter.

----------

## razer

 *freezby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Après l'interface est question de gout. Il y a du bon et du mauvais. Mais il est sur qu'il y a encore certaines choses à implémenter.

 

A mon goût, c'est une catastrophe. Toute action me semble compliquée et illogique. C'est tellement à l'inverse de mes usages que je ne vois vraiment pas comment je pourrais m'y habituer :

Plus de bureau, indispensable comme dossier de travail temporaire et liens symboliques

Plus de barres de tâches : je fais comment pour voir d'un coup d'oeil si ma compil est terminée ?

Plus de mode spacial dans nautilus : associé à l'affichage en liste c'est une tuerie

Impossible d'avoir un focus qui suit la sourie, qui par ailleurs se contente d'un bouton fonctionnel. Même pas de molette pour passer d'un bureau à l'autre dans le shell

J'en passe et des meilleures...

Bref, on m'aurait demandé d'imaginer l'environnement de bureau le moins simple et fonctionnel possible, j'aurais pondu un truc semblable.

Tout cela enfin pour se retrouver avec les mêmes bugs et trucs illogiques, genre l'interface de sélection fichiers/répertoire, le tab qui se comporte bizarrement pour les auto-complétions, les vues en liste qui ne scrollent à l'ouverture d'un élément...

Cela fait 10 ans que j'utilise gnome, je pense le quitter prochainement pour xfce

----------

## spy20

Ahh intéressant ce retour d'expérience.

Pour le coup j'étais loin de m'imaginer tout ça.

J'ai déjà travaillé sous xfce puis là sous kde4 que j'aime assez, mais j'étais curieux par ce que pouvez apporter gnome3

----------

## spy20

Ce post apporte également du grain à moudre

http://yeknan.free.fr/dc2/index.php?post/2011/03/18/J-ai-teste-gnome-3

je pense qu'à part le tester, il ne sera intéressant et utilisable que lorsque la "boite" sera remplie.

:'( j'ai dû trop m'empresser ^^

----------

